# E5200 @ 4ghz 3DMark 05 score



## _jM (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got this thing running stable @ 4ghz  from stock speed of 2.5 @ 1.38v and 2 gigs of G.Skill DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15 CL5 with a FSB/DRAM ratio of 6:8, and my new sapphire hd 4850 oc'd to 690core and 1188mem clocks.....Here's my screenie.. tell me what ya think. So much better than my old P4/AGP rig









I will continue to push this system till i get the best out of it. Or atleast untill i get another 4850, along with a new sound card. Im thinking of getting a bigger case and a WC set up. Lookn at a Danger Den tower that supports the 480mm rad in the front.

Feedback please.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 26, 2008)

that's your cpu score?? i'm not sure but it seems somethings a little off maybe.. memory or whatnot, i'm not a pro with intel's having never owned one but from what i understand they absolutely demolish amd stuff... here is my 3dmark05 run with my 5000 black editon...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=4503455


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

OK this one is a bit better  here's the screenie of 3DMark and CPU-Z..


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice 4GHz. Never thought an E5xxx would go to 4 GHz easily on air.


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Nice 4GHz. Never thought an E5xxx would go to 4 GHz easily on air.



Thank you  Im going to try and push it further but I dont have a whole lot of room to play with untill i get a bigger case with watercooling. But this TuniqTower 120 keeps it 33-35c idle/46-50c load @4.17

EDIT:


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 30, 2008)

_jM said:


> Thank you  Im going to try and push it further but I dont have a whole lot of room to play with untill i get a bigger case with watercooling. But this TuniqTower 120 keeps it 33-35c idle/46-50c load @4.17



Get a Xiggy S2183 w/ 2 x 120 mm fans. I bet u can get 5 GHz on that. But it's prety unlikely since my E8500 can't do 5 GHz on that so ur E5200 will prob get to 4.5 - 4.7


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

I want one, but the wife wont let me buy anything else for the PC untill after Xmas

The Tuniq is a good HSF though, the best one Ive owned in a long time. But those Xig.S2183's do look tempting


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 30, 2008)

_jM said:


> I want one, but the wife wont let me buy anything else for the PC untill after Xmas
> 
> The Tuniq is a good HSF though, the best one Ive owned in a long time. But those Xig.S2183's do look tempting



I run my e7200 @ 3.8ghz 1.41-1.42v on a passively cooled s1283. Never see it go past 32c.


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I run my e7200 @ 3.8ghz 1.41-1.42v on a passively cooled s1283. Never see it go past 32c.



Tell that to the wife:shadedshu

Nice, I was thinking of taking the fan out of this Tuniq and see what temps i get like that. I know I will enjoy the lower noise volume.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I run my e7200 @ 3.8ghz 1.41-1.42v on a passively cooled s1283. Never see it go past 32c.



Hmm I must check tomorrow if I have my Xiggy properly mounted; My e6300 (2.66GHz @ 1.325V from 1.86 stock) idles at around 44°...


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Hmm I must check tomorrow if I have my Xiggy properly mounted; My e6300 (2.66GHz @ 1.325V from 1.86 stock) idles at around 44°...



 ouch.. maybe the problem. Or shadow's case might have better airflow than your case?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2008)

_jM said:


> ouch.. maybe the problem. Or spears case might have better airflow than your case?



Airflow is not the issue here; I have an airstream that delivers air from the front, and removes it at the back, at one line (the front fan is there where the drive bezels usually are).  Even with an open case, temps arent better. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=453498


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2008)

Heya _jM, just something you could try. 1:1 ram divider, 400fsb 4-4-4-12 with 10x multi. Should net you a small but considerable difference in benches.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 30, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Airflow is not the issue here; I have an airstream that delivers air from the front, and removes it at the back, at one line (the front fan is there where the drive bezels usually are).  Even with an open case, temps arent better. I'll check tomorrow.



Do you have the backplate? That really helps. I tried using the push pins but I could only get two of them in and I got terrible temps like that.


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya _jM, just something you could try. 1:1 ram divider, 400fsb 4-4-4-12 with 10x multi.



Would be nice if you tried some multi with 400fsb. I'm interested in the temps, as your processor has working sensors. Mine never goes under 50C (coretemp), stock or not  Also would like to know is the FSB the biggest heat source, as you have way more voltage compared to mine and still keep it cool.

I'm running with stock voltage 400x8 now, needs just little bit more NB voltage. Would be nice to see what you get with Core Temp 0.99.3 then. EasyTune6 (motherboards own OC software) does show 32C idle temps and that would seem right for 2400MHz (400x6 I have set multi to drop). Load is something like 52C with EasyTune6 and 64C with Core Temp.

You used everest so took a shot with it too, shows same funny stuff as Core Temp:





ps. seems I'm a magnet to off temp sensors. The new Samsung HDD shows 20C, while ambient is 21.6C


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya _jM, just something you could try. 1:1 ram divider, 400fsb 4-4-4-12 with 10x multi. Should net you a small but considerable difference in benches.



I'll tinker round with those settings. I think i really need to flash this BIOS, its v1.3 and i believe that the latest one from ASUS is v1.5. This current BIOS is really picky on what settings i use. But I will try those settings...maybe tomorrow. I've been sick:shadedshu and I think Im going to hit the sack.


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Would be nice if you tried some multi with 400fsb. I'm interested in the temps, as your processor has working sensors. Mine never goes under 50C (coretemp), stock or not  Also would like to know is the FSB the biggest heat source, as you have way more voltage compared to mine and still keep it cool.
> 
> I'm running with stock voltage 400x8 now, needs just little bit more NB voltage. Would be nice to see what you get with Core Temp 0.99.3 then. EasyTune6 (motherboards own OC software) does show 32C idle temps and that would seem right for 2400MHz (400x6 I have set multi to drop). Load is something like 52C with EasyTune6 and 64C with Core Temp.



Ill DL that tomorrow and post some screenies of both with both idle and load temps for ya bro


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 30, 2008)

_jM said:


> Ill DL that tomorrow and post some screenies of both with both idle and load temps for ya bro



Cheers and get well soon


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Do you have the backplate? That really helps. I tried using the push pins but I could only get two of them in and I got terrible temps like that.



Yesyes, I hate pushpins, so I got the backplate. But we'll know soon enough whats the case.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats a lot more 3d marks! I only get 

14407 - paulo7 - E5200 @ 3.359.9 4870 @ 775 Core 970 Mem XP








might have to invest in more cooling! How long would u expect the chip to last at that voltage though?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 30, 2008)

JM, you know you want to send me that wallpaper 

(One that looks like protein strands)


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2008)

_jM said:


> ouch.. maybe the problem. Or shadow's case might have better airflow than your case?



Lol I remounted the cooler now, with reapplied TIM, payed close attention to how the coolers mounted, but no decrease of temps. Then it occured to me: How about I lower the Voltage? So I went vrom 1.325 to 1.300, and voila, load temps went from 72° to 51°.
I was stoopid^^

But enough from me, this is not my thread^^


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 30, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> Thats a lot more 3d marks! I only get 14407



It's 3DMark 05 he has run and yours is 3DMark 06.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel sad to say youve clocked higher than my e8500, GJ!! its people like you who make me proud of the knowledge we have here at TPU 
(in my defense, ive only ever tried once at 4.5 ghz and was only stable for a few minutes, so i put it back down to 4.0)


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> Thats a lot more 3d marks! I only get
> 
> 14407 - paulo7 - E5200 @ 3.359.9 4870 @ 775 Core 970 Mem XP
> 
> might have to invest in more cooling! How long would u expect the chip to last at that voltage though?



Ill post some 3dmark 06 scores when I install it, and my voltage is lower now, i was playn around with the voltages last nite.



kyle2020 said:


> JM, you know you want to send me that wallpaper
> 
> (One that looks like protein strands)



 here ya go bro http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01712_disruption_2560x1600.jpg 


MRCL said:


> Lol I remounted the cooler now, with reapplied TIM, payed close attention to how the coolers mounted, but no decrease of temps. Then it occured to me: How about I lower the Voltage? So I went vrom 1.325 to 1.300, and voila, load temps went from 72° to 51°.
> I was stoopid^^
> 
> But enough from me, this is not my thread^^


LOL , yea its funny  how the slighest voltage increase/decrease can make 



3870x2 said:


> I feel sad to say youve clocked higher than my e8500, GJ!! its people like you who make me proud of the knowledge we have here at TPU
> (in my defense, ive only ever tried once at 4.5 ghz and was only stable for a few minutes, so i put it back down to 4.0)



Thank you


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2008)

_jM

I would like to know, What is your 24/7 clock? Also did you ever get that 4850 working again?


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> _jM
> 
> I would like to know, What is your 24/7 clock? Also did you ever get that 4850 working again?



My 24/7 clock is  11x multi//FSB 333 = 3.66ghz clock and 1332mhz FSB//1.32v I also changed my Load Line Calibration to Enabled and CPU spread spectrum to disabled.Under Advanced CPU I changed C1E Support to Disabled. 


No I did not get it working again. I have submitted an RMA to newegg and the card ships to them monday. I figured that it was an Open Box and I told them it was DOA. So Im hoping that they replace/refund it thinking it was defective because of the previous owner.


----------

